# clean mortar off shingled roof



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

brickhook said:


> You used 'thinner' to remove mortar stains from shingles?...then washed the whole roof in thinner to make it blend?......


Almost.....Used Sure Klean 600 to remove mortar, then thinner to darken and blend. I know what you must be thinking, but all I can say is, I didn't know what else to do and it really did work. I am not for a second-recommending this or anything, just sharing a personal experience is all. More funny than anything else I suppose.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Acid doesn't effect asphalt shingles at all. I did some research a cfew years ago and was surprised to find that out. I've also used this before http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...stitute-Safe-Etch/_/N-ntmg0Z1r4p8f/R-I1620850 but it is an acid salt which i believe becomes an acid when it comes in contact with water. I doubt that you have a HH in the US but you should be able to find something close.


----------

